# Fair results, and reflections ...



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

My 11 year old daughter showed her boer goats last week at our local fair with her 4-H group. Its her first year showing. She did very well - she got 4th in junior showmanship, 2nd with her yearling doe, and 5th and 6th with her two market goats. And the highlight of the day was her feeder goat getting Champion! It was quite a busy time and I am glad its done. 

However, it was our first experience selling one of them for slaughter - she did fine with it; she was trying to sell the other one to people! But, why do I still feel so guilty!? While I "know" that I shouldn't get attached to the wethers and make them "pets," and I have to keep in mind what she is raising the wethers for, I still am sad ... sigh. I am hoping somebody else who has meat goats will tell me it gets easier with the next one, and the next one ... 

Thanks for listening :hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...I bet that's hard. :hug: But congrats on the wins and to your daughter...that's great! :thumb:


----------



## jcarr492 (May 3, 2011)

It does get easier...but you will still have one that touches you in a a certain way and you can't help but feel attached.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is super hard.....I feel the same way...the guilt really kicks in when I have to let them go to be eaten.....  :hug: 

Congrats though... on how well your daughter did..... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

It is so easy to get attached but I do promise it gets a little easier each year. I think it affects me more then the kids. They seem to see the $$$$$ more on the day of the auction. The next week they miss them a little but since we have the does at home they still have some to play with. Good job on your daughters first year you should be very proud.


----------

